# Tagged Out on 2 South GA Monsters



## Let 'em Grow

Got lucky on back to back weekends and was able to connect with the shooter buck we had on trail camera on each of my two hunting properties.  Both deer looked to be 5.5 years old. I took the 205lb 16 pt on the morning of 11/03 then the 245lb 10 pt on the morning of 11/10....It will be a hard year to top but it did make for a boring Thanksgiving


----------



## donald-f

Congrats on 2 fine deer.


----------



## Porterhouse

congrats!


----------



## Natty Bumppo

Two great deer.

Congratulations on a great season.


----------



## XIronheadX

I'd of been happy for that boring of a Thanksgiving. Congrats on those two!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Awesome!


----------



## ALLBEEF

I had a boring Thanksgiving without the deer!!!

Congrats!! 

What county?


----------



## DSGB

Nothin' wrong with the second one, but the first one is a beast!

Congrats on two studs!


----------



## Georgia27

Nice doss!!!


----------



## Let 'em Grow

Taken in Clinch and Echols counties


----------



## Let 'em Grow

DSGB said:


> Nothin' wrong with the second one, but the first one is a beast!
> 
> Congrats on two studs!



Yea, if the 16pt's right side would have matched his left, he would be in the 160's. He actually had a double beam on his right side last year but grew a lot of stickers off that base this year instead


----------



## bamaboy

Congratulations!!!! Both are real nice!!! Good to be you on those days!


----------



## kevincox

Seeing pics like this makes me wonder why I drive 11 hrs North when I could drive 2 hrs South and hunt bucks like that ! Awesome bucks!


----------



## Shug

ain't no culls there


----------



## cpowel10

Let 'em Grow said:


> Taken in Clinch and Echols counties



WHAT?!  I'm assuming that was a joke.


----------



## Chadx1981

Yes they are worth bragging about! Clinch and Echols??


----------



## Droptine

cpowel10 said:


> WHAT?!  I'm assuming that was a joke.



If it ain't, Clinch and Echols may be top movers in the county by county rankings this year. That 10pt looks to be high 140's and the 16pt looks to gross in the high 150's. That's getting it done there...especially for GA


----------



## Hoss

Couple of great bucks.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## Chris Tyre

Any openings in your club. I need to get somewhere with genetics like those.


----------



## Quail man

almost spit coke on the screen when i saw clinch and echols


----------



## ranger1977

Jeez, what a season. Congrats to you for takin' them two brutes.


----------



## Droptine

Have u got them scored yet?


----------



## ts602

I almost feel sorry for you that you had a boring thankgiving. Congrats


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter

Amazing Season!


----------



## tkyklr1

Congrats on two great bucks!


----------



## MathewsArcher

Awsome!!! You can't beat that in Georgia.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker

nice bucks.


----------



## marknga

Congratulations on an incredible season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats on some mighty good whitetails.


----------



## kmartin112888

Man what a season those are 2 giant Georgia whitetails congratulations!


----------



## Gerrik

Awesome deer man. Congrats!


----------



## one_shot

Great bucks!


----------



## dawg2

Two very nice mature bucks.


----------



## bigbuckhuntn

i hunt those 2 counties as well. good deer in the area!!


----------



## fishnfool

I would gladly give my tags up for those two anyday! 
Awesome deer, Congratulations and good luck topping that kind of a deer here in Ga.


----------



## woodyjim

aaaaawwww.......look at those doe...just kidding great bucks there.congrats


----------



## bond195

Nice!


----------



## Robert Harmon

congrats nice bucks,i almost felt sorry for you the rest of the month.lol  going to be hard to top that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUTMAGIC

Those are awsome bucks, you had a great season.


----------



## Droptine

Have u measured them yet?  I'm figuring the 10 pt will push 150"


----------



## glynr329

Pretty aweswome a year you will remember froever.


----------



## How2fish

Its your world we just live here.....man oh man nice bucks!


----------



## cledus84

Whoa!! Nice


----------



## Brianf

Now that is getting it done. Nice bucks anywhere. Congrats


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin

Two great bucks


----------



## jpatton

Wow great bucks


----------



## Droptine

U ever get these deer scored?


----------



## Mac

Nice deer good luck this year


----------



## pdsniper

Fantastic bucks with that kind of luck you need to get on a plane and head straight to Vegas


----------



## mature buck

killing two bucks like that in those counties--unbelievable


----------



## smoothie

Good job man. Proper screen name too


----------



## pltspreader

This is like a buck masters photo shoot congrats!!!


----------



## Katera73

I see a big taxi. bill in your future!!!  congrats!!!


----------

